# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger met spiraaltje?

## floor

Dag Allemaal,

Ik heb bijna een jaar geleden een spiraaltje (koper) laten zetten. Tot nu toe ben ik heel regelmatig ongesteld geworden (op 1 of 2 keer na). De laatste tijd ben ik echter erg moe en heb last van misselijkheid, gevoelige borsten (nu is het wat vervelend dat ik hier vaker last van heb en het dus niet perse op een zwangerschap hoeft te wijzen.) en een "moeilijke" stoelgang. Nu heb ik gehoord dat ook dat laatste kan wijzen op een zwangerschap; ik weet alleen niet of dat ook in een vroeg stadium al aan de orde kan zijn. (Ik ben namelijk nog niet overtijd). Kan iemand mij wat geruststellen of moet ik er toch rekening mee houden dat ik zwanger kan zijn? 

groetjes,

Floor.

----------


## san1974

hoi Ik zou naar de huisarts gaan meid.....su6 ermee en sterkte
gr sandra

----------

